# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > الفضائيات >  >  مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووك

## غندور

*
ألف مبروك قسم الفضائيات ورغم مرورى السريع عليه الا اننى اشعر ،وقد يكون معى اخرون،ان العالم يتقدم ليس بسرعة الصاروخ وانما بسرعة لا متناهية،وأظن اننا ان لم نواكب التقدم العلمى سنزداد أمية على ما نحن فيه وللاسف نشعر اننا خارج الحلبة..
كلى رجاء وعشم وامل ان يتكرم الاستاذ ياسر بتيسيط الشروحات بالبلدى كده وارفاق صور للشرح حتى تعم الفائدة ولو ان هذا سيجعله مشغولآ للغاية.
الف مبرووووك قسم الفضائيات وبالتوفيق .
*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غندور
					


ألف مبروك قسم الفضائيات ورغم مرورى السريع عليه الا اننى اشعر ،وقد يكون معى اخرون،ان العالم يتقدم ليس بسرعة الصاروخ وانما بسرعة لا متناهية،وأظن اننا ان لم نواكب التقدم العلمى سنزداد أمية على ما نحن فيه وللاسف نشعر اننا خارج الحلبة..
كلى رجاء وعشم وامل ان يتكرم الاستاذ ياسر بتيسيط الشروحات بالبلدى كده وارفاق صور للشرح حتى تعم الفائدة ولو ان هذا سيجعله مشغولآ للغاية.
الف مبرووووك قسم الفضائيات وبالتوفيق .



الف مرحبا
حقيقه انا الان اضع الاساس لجميع الاجهزه وبعد الانتهاء منها سنخصص شروحات يسيطه تجعل الموضوع في متناول الايادي. ويمكن للاعضاء بعدها الاستفسار عن ادق التفاصيل
لك محبتي ياغالي
                        	*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*ألف مبروك أخي ياسر
ومزيداً من التقدم
*

----------

